# Do you worry that you smell of horses and probably your vehicle as well?



## Judgemental (1 September 2011)

Do you worry that you smell of horses and that you might look as if you have been dragged through a hedge backwards most of the time?

It is a curious fact that folk generally associated with horses, do not seem to worry about the issue and the effect it may have on others who are not involved with horses, viz the general public.

One local supermarket (who I dare not name for fear of defamation) only has to see somebody in riding boots and kit of any sort, let alone the faintest wiff of &#8216;horse&#8217; and they are politely asked to leave.

Do you make an effort after you have been in your stables to restore your appearance and odour, to what might be considered reasonable acceptability?

That from my experience also probably applies to vehicles associated with people who have horses; their vehicles generally are thoroughly unsavoury. 

This should bring forth some interesting comments.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (1 September 2011)

I have a horsey coat and boots, and change them before I come home.... so don't think I actually smell lol....., don't wear same clothes for days on end so clothes generally smell ok.

It winds me up big time when I see people walking around Morrisons or Tesco etc etc in their dirty boots or even wellies, whats all that about?????  Bad manners if you ask me

XX


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 September 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Do you worry that you smell of horses and that you might look as if you have been dragged through a hedge backwards most of the time?

It is a curious fact that folk generally associated with horses, do not seem to worry about the issue and the effect it may have on others who are not involved with horses, viz the general public.

One local supermarket (who I dare not name for fear of defamation) only has to see somebody in riding boots and kit of any sort, let alone the faintest wiff of &#8216;horse&#8217; and they are politely asked to leave.

Do you make an effort after you have been in your stables to restore your appearance and odour, to what might be considered reasonable acceptability?

That from my experience also probably applies to vehicles associated with people who have horses; their vehicles generally are thoroughly unsavoury. 

This should bring forth some interesting comments.
		
Click to expand...

i never gave a toss as the jobs i had were always in horse country so was never a surprise to shops etc.mind you iam going back to the70s and 80s.


----------



## combat_claire (1 September 2011)

I don't deliberately go into supermarkets in my riding kit, but if it is a choice between starving and going in with a bit of mud on me then I choose option B every time. 

The local pubs I frequent after hunting both at home and in Somerset don't bat an eyelid at me or indeed anyone else walking in wearing breeches with a jersey chucked on over their shirt and stock; if my boots are really awful I will take them off and walk around in my socks. 

After being out with the minkhounds I always take deodorant and a change of clothes because it isn't pleasant for the field to have to sit next to someone reeking of hound and river water. 

Overall I don't think the smell of horse and hound is any worse than a filthy person reeking of BO...


----------



## Ladylina83 (1 September 2011)

I KNOW I smell of horse and so does my new discovery - I have only had it 6 days !!  

Never been asked to leave a supermarket before though - there are only so many hours in a day though I am normal clean for about 1 of them !!


----------



## 9tails (1 September 2011)

My horse does not smell and therefore nor do I.  :snooty:


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (1 September 2011)

combat_claire said:



			I don't deliberately go into supermarkets in my riding kit, but if it is a choice between starving and going in with a bit of mud on me then I choose option B every time. 

The local pubs I frequent after hunting both at home and in Somerset don't bat an eyelid at me or indeed anyone else walking in wearing breeches with a jersey chucked on over their shirt and stock; if my boots are really awful I will take them off and walk around in my socks. 

After being out with the minkhounds I always take deodorant and a change of clothes because it isn't pleasant for the field to have to sit next to someone reeking of hound and river water. 

Overall I don't think the smell of horse and hound is any worse than a filthy person reeking of BO...
		
Click to expand...

Of course not, but here in rural Devon  you see alot of ppl in the supermarket literally leaving dried mud all over the floor, I think this is disrespectful, not hard to keep a spare spare of shoes or wellies in the car that are clean.  Nobody would blink at dirty clothes, its the trail of mud I find offensive.  Likewise in pubs I leave my boots in the porch x


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (1 September 2011)

I do think about smelling and my effect on the general public and will try and scrub a bit if I have to do stuff on my way home but won't go massively out of my way given that other people don't worry about the stench of cigs or BO....

The muddy boots problem is solved in country towns here with any shops/pubs that object having a note on the door asking people to remove them and a mat set aside to leave them on!

I will go to the shops in my riding gear becasue I often don't have time to change and go back out again before work/closing time. However I do make sure I have clean shoes on, wash my face and hands and try and tidy myself up a bit. The smell I can't help other than washing my gear regularly. 

I don't think my car smells that much  If anything it smells of hay/grass which I think isn't too offensive. Beats wet dog or cigarettes.


----------



## irish_only (1 September 2011)

Defender - my mobile wheelbarrow, usually has lurchers in, plus empty plastic bottles (never know when you might need one) carrier bag hooked over the low box knob for sticking all my rubbish in, middle seat unusable as has spare coat, gloves, envelopes, corn bills et al. Floor filled with dried mud, gravel, bits of rubbish that missed the carrier bag. Ashtray partly full. Back has lovely squidgy waterproof dog bed (of course) and mobile waterbowl. Windows all smudged from doggy noses and feet.

Do I worry about my smelly self - er, no 

But I do love transforming into a girly girl for those very occasional nights out.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (1 September 2011)

I get very concious if I have to go in a shop or bus and will either change or cover myself in body spray


----------



## stacey_lou (1 September 2011)

To be honest I couldnt give a toss what other people think, If I am on the way to the yard in breechers and boots and I need to go to the shop or supermarket I will same goes on the way home.

The sames goes when I leave the gym if I have no where to be after I will leave my gym kit on and go to the shop on the way home if need be, who cares! 

and BTW yes my car smells but fortunatly my new man loves the smell of horses


----------



## Judgemental (1 September 2011)

stacey_lou said:



			and BTW yes my car smells but fortunatly my new man loves the smell of horses 

Click to expand...

That is a very interesting comment, does that mean your previous did not like the smell of horses?

The essence of any relationship where horses are concerned, revolves very much about fragrance.

Either you notice it or not depending upon your level of involvement.


----------



## arizonahoney (1 September 2011)

I think much depends on what you use for bedding. Straw is very stinky for example.


----------



## wyrdsister (1 September 2011)

Nope, don't care. I can't stand the smell of perfume and loads of people seem to walk around as if they've showered in it. Smelling of stables is a defense strategy!


----------



## jenz87 (1 September 2011)

I work and live on a yard so i never get away from the smell. There is no days off for me, so any time i get to the supermarket or local shop is mid day and i simply dont have time to change. I change my shoes unless its snowing!!! I live in the country and theyre used to it anyway but i always swap to my trainers but to be honest they probably smell horsey as well these days!!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (1 September 2011)

I don't give a toss what I smell or look like most days.....usually I trail around in boots chaps and tracksuit bottoms......After hunting I wash my boots before I go into the pub. 

If my boots are really muddy I try to rinse them off before I leave the yard so as not to trail mud into any shops I might go into!

My OH is a dairy farmer his nickname is Smelly and he calls me Stinky!


----------



## Judgemental (1 September 2011)

Daddy_Long_Legs said:



			My OH is a dairy farmer his nickname is Smelly and he calls me Stinky!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent stuff, just what I was anticipating, brings this whole forum to life.

How romantic, the warmth of the cows in the Parlour and the horses in the stable.

This could develop into quite an exciting thread and how hunting people really live and what makes them content as couples etc.


----------



## Dizzydusty (1 September 2011)

Well I dont hunt, but that doesn't stop me or my car stinging of horse, dog, haylage (in the winter) or whatever.  I am old enough now not to give a toss what people think of me walking round asda or tesco or sitting in costa with my stockmans hat on cos my hair would probably explode if I took it off...In fact we are recognised and our order know because of said had and fluorescent jacket!

Why should I bother about wearing joddys, boots and whatever, when others find it perfectly acceptable to walk about with their backsides hanging out of low rise jeans, usually with large amounts of fat hanging over the side, or have highly offensive children causing untold misery to everyone in the shop, or like mentioned before, reek of smoke, BO or perfume/aftershave!

Mind you I am highly aware of what I must smell like when its haylage season...hence the reason for the bottle of febreeze sitting in the drivers door of my car....quick scoot before I enter said shop and hey presto..haven't had a 'anyone smell baby sick' comment for years.

Ahhh the joys


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (2 September 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Excellent stuff, just what I was anticipating, brings this whole forum to life.

How romantic, the warmth of the cows in the Parlour and the horses in the stable.

This could develop into quite an exciting thread and how hunting people really live and what makes them content as couples etc.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have rather high hopes for this forum!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (2 September 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			I think you have rather high hopes for this forum! 

Click to expand...

HEHE yes in reality, dairy farmers are usually knackered 100% of the time!


----------



## Echo Bravo (2 September 2011)

Do shopping in the morning,while I'm still clean as 1/2 hour later, I'm really filthy from the horses and walking the dogs and I don't notice the smell,eerrr what smell, and agree with some women pouring on the perfume, as walked past one yesterday and the smell nearly knocked me out.


----------



## Judgemental (2 September 2011)

I have had a great laugh today. I was shall we say, in close proximity to a number of people associated with horses and some - one or two had read this thread.

They were ladies and it was clear there is a fluttering in the dovecotes, because there OH's have heard about or read the subject matter and the honesty with which some posters are commenting. In fact one confessed to the notion that she had probably lost her last boy/male friend as a result.

Indeed it is as I thought a very touchy subject. I gather the school run in the smelly vehicle is also a significant issue!

However some OH's have a positive obsession about the subject and have been somewhat reluctant to speak out.

However this thread is, I gathering bringing the issue to the 'kitchen and dining table' so to speak. 

Oh dear, I hope there is no domestic disharmony as a result of some open views expressed in this thread.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (2 September 2011)

Judgemental said:



			I have had a great laugh today. I was shall we say, in close proximity to a number of people associated with horses and some - one or two had read this thread.

They were ladies and it was clear there is a fluttering in the dovecotes, because there OH's have heard about or read the subject matter and the honesty with which some posters are commenting. In fact one confessed to the notion that she had probably lost her last boy/male friend as a result.

Indeed it is as I thought a very touchy subject. I gather the school run in the smelly vehicle is also a significant issue!

However some OH's have a positive obsession about the subject and have been somewhat reluctant to speak out.

However this thread is, I gathering bringing the issue to the 'kitchen and dining table' so to speak. 

Oh dear, I hope there is no domestic disharmony as a result of some open views expressed in this thread. 

Click to expand...

Jeeezzzz i am going back to watching Dirty Dancing, you know important things!!


----------



## littleme (3 September 2011)

Not really, only time i go to the supermarket its a quick dash, most my time seems to be spent in the pub and everybody round here seems to be horsey anyway! Pub usually full of breeches, dirty jeans and the distinctive whiff of horse (and that horrid piss smell that sticks to ariats..), so no not bothered!


----------



## Alec Swan (3 September 2011)

When I enter a supermarket,  I accept it for what it is.  A supermarket can show me the same respect,  and if they can't,  then I'll find one which will.  In short,  I couldn't give a stuff what the manager thinks,  if he doesn't care for me,  then I'll spend my money elsewhere!!  

THE END. 

Alec.


----------



## jaijai (3 September 2011)

One 'local' branch of a large well known supermarket chain asked someone from our yard to leave because she smelt so much and other customers complained. I often nip to the supermarket on the way home from the yard but do try to make sure boots etc are reasonably clean/not covered in muck. Have to agree that I find the smell of cigarette smoke and BO quite disgusting so unless the supermarket are going to start banning people who are generally smelly I shall continue to shop in my yard clothes!


----------



## cob&onion (3 September 2011)

jaijai said:



			One 'local' branch of a large well known supermarket chain asked someone from our yard to leave because she smelt so much and other customers complained. I often nip to the supermarket on the way home from the yard but do try to make sure boots etc are reasonably clean/not covered in muck. Have to agree that I find the smell of cigarette smoke and BO quite disgusting so unless the supermarket are going to start banning people who are generally smelly I shall continue to shop in my yard clothes!
		
Click to expand...

Well said!

I work at a yard so i always come home reeking of horses, my OH hates it and worse still we have to share a car, so the car has always got bits of horsey stuff knocking about in it as does the house  hes used to it now though


----------



## Judgemental (4 September 2011)

cob&onion said:



			Well said!

I work at a yard so i always come home reeking of horses, my OH hates it and worse still we have to share a car, so the car has always got bits of horsey stuff knocking about in it as does the house  hes used to it now though 

Click to expand...

Cob&Onion I am not referring to your OH, probably very reliable, this comment is about OH's generally. 

However, from my long experience, never ever take them for granted, or think you have them completely trained on this subject. Especially if they are the money behind the horses.

If at the outset they expressed a dislike of the smell of horses, there is a real risk they will be thoroughly unpredictable and revert to type, sometimes permanently or for periods.

Don't whatever you do let them off their 'head-collar' and gallop through the fragrances at some large department store. 

It&#8217;s guaranteed to set them off!


----------



## snopuma (4 September 2011)

A woman I work with asked for a lift to the garage after work to pick up her car, after I moved the lunge line, pooey rug, and various bits of car garbage I made an area for her to sit, she kept banging on about the smell of my car so much that I really felt like saying want to walk to the garage then?

She asked me again a couple of weeks later for a lift I said, Are you sure you can stand the smell?

She got a lift from someone else, good thing too, she's not a friend and I didn't want to give her a  lift, so I shall keep my car horsey for true friends who want a lift won't say a thing!


----------



## Shantara (4 September 2011)

Not at all! I even bought a t-shirt that says "Yes, I smell like a horse. No, I don't consider it a problem"


----------



## TicTac (4 September 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			I have a horsey coat and boots, and change them before I come home.... so don't think I actually smell lol....., don't wear same clothes for days on end so clothes generally smell ok.

It winds me up big time when I see people walking around Morrisons or Tesco etc etc in their dirty boots or even wellies, whats all that about?????  Bad manners if you ask me

XX
		
Click to expand...

Same here,I am actually over fussy about my horse clothes as I'm paranoid that I dont want to smell!

My horsey shoes or boots get taken off before I get in the car and put in a bag in the boot. I love my horse but I dont expect everybody else too and that includes her smell!


----------



## stacey_lou (5 September 2011)

Judgemental said:



			That is a very interesting comment, does that mean your previous did not like the smell of horses?

The essence of any relationship where horses are concerned, revolves very much about fragrance.

Either you notice it or not depending upon your level of involvement. 

Click to expand...

Lol my ex was a misseriable ******* lol 

No the first time he came up the yard with me I said to him the smell off the stables is homely to me and he said actually he likes the smell of stables. So score! lol


----------



## Judgemental (5 September 2011)

stacey_lou said:



			Lol my ex was a misseriable ******* lol 

No the first time he came up the yard with me I said to him the smell off the stables is homely to me and he said actually he likes the smell of stables. So score! lol
		
Click to expand...

This thread has become most instructive.

I think it is fair to say that it is mainly the ladies who have to worry about the man in their life or potential man, so far as his attitude to the smell of horses is concerned. After all there are a variety of smells, from the body of the horse, the hoofs, the lifting of the tail, the staleing (please note I have used the nice Pony Club euphemisms - bet that's the first time you have heard 'lifting the tail' referred to as a euphemism - LOL) and of course dirty rugs, and tack, to mention but a few, although the smell of newly cleaned leather conjures up other attributes that I won't go into. 

However back to the point, the 'smellability' of your man is a real test and his perception. 

Of course if you as a chap and are into horses, ladies of a non-equine persuasion have to be handled with care when it comes to the rough and tumble of the stables. From my experience stick to those who have a genuine love of horses.


----------



## Theresa_F (5 September 2011)

I too am lucky - my OH finds me most attractive when I am my natural self - ie in my horse clothes, hair in mad curls, smelling of horses and no doubt a bit of mud and hay here and there.

Mind you he can't complain as often most of my attractive air is to having done his horse for him.  

I have never had any complaints in the supermarket, but I do make sure I am not trailing mud and hay behind me.  I make sure my boots are reasonably clean and will chuck on a cleanish jacket.

As above, I find many people stink - baby shite, unwashed, fags, booze, bad teeth, plus horrible strong perfume and I don't complain, so why should they about my choice of equine perfume?


----------



## horsegirl (5 September 2011)

I know I smell of horse and my car stinks of what I can only describe as 3 wet terriers who have rolled in horse poo but I don't worry about it


----------



## Paddydou (5 September 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Do you worry that you smell of horses and that you might look as if you have been dragged through a hedge backwards most of the time?

That from my experience also probably applies to vehicles associated with people who have horses; their vehicles generally are thoroughly unsavoury. 

This should bring forth some interesting comments.
		
Click to expand...

JM my dear chap. Generally I do not like the general public so I avoid them where at all possible anyway. The whiff actually helps this some what as they tend to stay away. 

If I am in company that I wish to keep I do tend to ensure I am clean. Most of the company I intend to keep doesn't actually care what I smell like, if I am on time, what shape my car is in because they love me just the way I am!

Lastly, the equestrian vehicle may actually resemble the local tip but how many other devices will get you from a to b while conveying first aid kits, tow ropes, spare head collars, a few light bulbs, an old envelope for scribbling strange licence plates down on, a wrench, bits of useful string and a few fencing poles... Oh and the odd saddle and a few bits of old dog chews... My car carries just as much and is only a third of the size of the OH's van! Admittedly she doesn't have a boat on the roof but still!

You would be amazed when such things can come in useful, getting stray dogs off the road, sorting out a temp repair to a fence after some livestock have slipped through so you can get back to the farm to warn them but ensure their livestock will be safe for 10 minutes, bandaging up various passer by's etc. Many a folk have been glad of my little mobile tip on many occasions, be it to get them to the local garage, catch an errant dog, get a dog out of a car when its owner has been taken ill, make up a temp sign for whatever reason, pulling mini buses off of muddy verges... My car is not just a car she is an adventure!


----------



## Captain Bridget (5 September 2011)

I know I do smell of horse when I come back from the yard but usually I've only been there for a couple of hours so don't smell that bad. My car has a faint whiff but it's not so bad. As I don't have air con it gets a fair airing when it's warm enough! If I have smelly clothes I try to keep them away from other things, but I do tend to wear things a few times before washing them! Unfortunately my waterproof coat and trousers have rather taken on the smell of horses so every time they get wet they smell again!


----------



## Alec Swan (5 September 2011)

Paddydou said:



			... My car is not just a car she is an adventure!
		
Click to expand...

We need to be _breeding_ such vehicles,  not just allowing them to evolve! 

Alec.


----------



## Mrs B (5 September 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			We need to be _breeding_ such vehicles,  not just allowing them to evolve! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure if we left Pad's car and a similar van I know together in a quiet garage for the winter, we might be quite surprised a what they've produced come Spring when we open the doors again...

Worth a try


----------



## Alec Swan (5 September 2011)

Mrs B said:



			I'm sure if we left Pad's car and a similar van I know together in a quiet garage for the winter, we might be quite surprised a what they've produced come Spring when we open the doors again...

Worth a try 

Click to expand...

I'm just wondering if my old,  battered and currently hated Land Rover,  could stand at stud.  He has a pedigree (of sorts),  he's reasonably well mannered,  he'll go through anything,  and he is still in possession of most of his original parts (unlike his owner!!).  

I'd also suggest that he probably wouldn't need "The winter",  to further his career;  over night should do!! 

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (6 September 2011)

Paddydou said:



			JM my dear chap. Generally I do not like the general public so I avoid them where at all possible anyway. The whiff actually helps this some what as they tend to stay away. 

If I am in company that I wish to keep I do tend to ensure I am clean. Most of the company I intend to keep doesn't actually care what I smell like, if I am on time, what shape my car is in because they love me just the way I am!

Lastly, the equestrian vehicle may actually resemble the local tip but how many other devices will get you from a to b while conveying first aid kits, tow ropes, spare head collars, a few light bulbs, an old envelope for scribbling strange licence plates down on, a wrench, bits of useful string and a few fencing poles... Oh and the odd saddle and a few bits of old dog chews... My car carries just as much and is only a third of the size of the OH's van! Admittedly she doesn't have a boat on the roof but still!

You would be amazed when such things can come in useful, getting stray dogs off the road, sorting out a temp repair to a fence after some livestock have slipped through so you can get back to the farm to warn them but ensure their livestock will be safe for 10 minutes, bandaging up various passer by's etc. Many a folk have been glad of my little mobile tip on many occasions, be it to get them to the local garage, catch an errant dog, get a dog out of a car when its owner has been taken ill, make up a temp sign for whatever reason, pulling mini buses off of muddy verges... My car is not just a car she is an adventure!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on..and mine`s completely organic too!


----------



## Millyard Rejects (6 September 2011)

My car hasnt smelt of horses for a while....it has reeked of feral cats and even musty ferrets!
but now the hay is been packed in the back for the goatlings and the feed bags for the goats..chickens and waterfowl it has a really weird whiff to it?
My only concern if I go to the supermarket in johds/wellies or yard boots is that there is no poop attached to them!
if the farmers from the local mart are allowed in then i dont see why i shouldnt be? and one local restaurant caters for the farmers on mart day and i would not like the cleaners job hoovering the carpets!
But I think its all relative....I can smell cows/dogs/cat wee and most other things on the vet and his car....yet never say anything........but he always mentions the smell of ferrets to me!!!! and I know my ferrets dont smell!!!!


----------



## Judgemental (6 September 2011)

I would just love to respond to all the various posts but there are too many. 

However what fantastic honesty about what to some might be a 'Scent-sative' subject.

Paddy your description of your vehicle is worthy of a literary prize!

Dare I start a thread entitled Men, Money and Horses, yet another sensitive subject.

On the other hand perhaps to give real feeling and colour, perhaps it should be entitled, Men, Money, Horses and Masters of Hounds?

Perhaps not, that could really become too hot a topic!

I will leave that to bolder posters.


----------



## applecart14 (6 September 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Do you worry that you smell of horses and that you might look as if you have been dragged through a hedge backwards most of the time?
		
Click to expand...

No I don't usually care.  I wouldn't walk down the high street in my jods and dirty t-shirt but I often walk into the local one stop shop in my horsey gear.

The only time I have been really embarrassed was when we had some poor quality haylage on the yard and it was absolutely stinking stuff, it smelt like vomit.  You couldn't help but get it all over your hands and clothes and you loaded your haynets.

I went to the local Tesco one stop shop and there were two lads in the queue about 16/17 yrs of age.  They were behind me and the one said to the other  "pooh i can smell baby sick, it really stinks in here!".  I was absolutely mortified.


----------



## stacey_lou (6 September 2011)

applecart14 said:



			No I don't usually care.  I wouldn't walk down the high street in my jods and dirty t-shirt but I often walk into the local one stop shop in my horsey gear.
.  

Click to expand...

Lol I have many a times my weekends are so packed and so busy that if I need to pop into town before heading to the yard to muck out as quick as i can to then ride do all my jobs to get home before getting ready to go back to job number 2 then ill happily stroll through town in my Breechers, boots and chaps. I dont care this is me deal with it. 

Atleast Im not walking around like these chavs do with their asses hanging out smelling of what I can only describe as an explosion at the local Lynx factory with a hint of canabis.


----------



## benson21 (6 September 2011)

I must admit, I am sitting at work now thinking I can smell the stable odour around me today. Probably because I finished work late, went straight to the yard and mucked out in my work shoes!!!


----------



## Waffles (6 September 2011)

Supermarkets have got a damned cheek if they ask horsey people to leave!  My god, in the local Asda and Tesco there are people who stink to high heaven of human body odour!  In comparison, horsey smells are rather nice!  As long as your boots aren't too muddy, I think that's fine.  I never give a toss whether people think I look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards (sometimes I actually have been! lol).


----------



## PolarSkye (6 September 2011)

irish_only said:



			Defender - my mobile wheelbarrow, usually has lurchers in, plus empty plastic bottles (never know when you might need one) carrier bag hooked over the low box knob for sticking all my rubbish in, middle seat unusable as has spare coat, gloves, envelopes, corn bills et al. Floor filled with dried mud, gravel, bits of rubbish that missed the carrier bag. Ashtray partly full. Back has lovely squidgy waterproof dog bed (of course) and mobile waterbowl. Windows all smudged from doggy noses and feet.
		
Click to expand...

This!  OH calls my car the mobile tack room (oh the shame).  Don't have lurchers (have other varieties of mutt) and the ashtray is full of spare change and (ahem) "female necessities" (I keep it closed) but otherwise you've just described my trusty estate car .

P


----------



## Judgemental (14 January 2013)

I started this thread way back on September 2011 and in view of the many new members on the forum, I felt it could do with an 'airing'.

Indeed it has come to my attention that horsey women and their 'horsey' vehicles have a certain attractiveness in certain 'quarters' and visa versa.

Just wondering if a few new views, opinions, experiences, yes I think experiences are always good for smile, wince or LOL might be posted?


----------



## YasandCrystal (14 January 2013)

A friend of mine makes me laugh - she is not horsey, but has a relative that is. Well she laughs because I often have an 'eau de mare's pee' about me or a whiff of the manure pile.  I usually have stray hay on my clothing, straw embedded in my socks, mud on my jods and my boots are very muddy; I won't go into detail about my hands.  Her relative apparently is always attired in immaculate light coloured jods and clean riding boots and looks like she has stepped off a magazine cover. She doubts her relative 'does' for her horse at all 

I wish I could maintain that look and manage 4 horses


----------



## arizonahoney (14 January 2013)

Jumentous. An excellent word to trot out when playing Scrabble


----------



## gunnergundog (14 January 2013)

Judgemental.....I nearly had a heart attack and I hold you solely responsible!

I started reading this thread from the beginning, saw a post from Rosie F and I think I now know what the feeling is when someone says that 'someone walked over their grave'!  It was only then that I looked at the dates!!!!

PS  Just gone back and looked again and now realise that her name is in black.  Didn't register at the time.....not been around long enough to realise that that is what happens to such posts.


----------



## CrazyMare (14 January 2013)

I often appear to have been dragged through a hedge backwards, in boots, breeches & horsey coat, all topped off with a fleecy hat. Or the summer look is boots, breeches, and polo shirt, topped off with wild hair.

Car is a mobile skip, full of useful necessities, such as tow ropes, and 7 Day Mud Away spray.

OH has his own horse, which is lucky really.

OH also proposed, giving me a very sparkly rock, whilst sat on my homebred 4 year old, after jumping on a hot afternoon. I don't know who was sweatier, me or her, but it clearly didn't put OH off in the slightest. Not even when Callie rubbed her sweaty head on him, whilst he was on one knee!!!


----------



## Luci07 (14 January 2013)

gunnergundog said:



			Judgemental.....I nearly had a heart attack and I hold you solely responsible!

I started reading this thread from the beginning, saw a post from Rosie F and I think I now know what the feeling is when someone says that 'someone walked over their grave'!  It was only then that I looked at the dates!!!!

PS  Just gone back and looked again and now realise that her name is in black.  Didn't register at the time.....not been around long enough to realise that that is what happens to such posts.
		
Click to expand...

Oh thats actually rather sad...

RIP Rosie


----------



## Crugeran Celt (14 January 2013)

I always showered and washed hair after seeing to the horses before work as I was a little paranoid about the smell and my job involved meeting different people all day. Now as I am not working at the moment I don't really care but as someone has said a local supermarket will not let you in boots and jodhs so I just shop in the co-op instead as they don't mind at all. My 14 year old un-horsey son soon tells me if I am smelling of horse!!


----------



## Foxhunter49 (14 January 2013)

The smell of horses is probably more pleasant to wet dogs and green tripe which I collect in bins from a local abattoir!


----------



## samleigh (16 January 2013)

I always wear an old pair of trainers to and from the yard, wash clothes reg! But it clings to hair and hands..so always shower as soon as get home or my Hubby and sons complain none stop


----------



## lcharles (16 January 2013)

Oh wow! I must be gross!! x 

As i'm at the stables most of the day, everyday. I go everywhere in my jods and boots! I go to supermarkets, pubs - even non-horsey ones, shopping and been to work in them. 

I have to go to a shopping centre tonight to get a new dress so i'll change my top from stinky farm one to clean general one and will pick out my cleanest boots from my car but will still wear my jodphurs. I don't care what i look or smell like. I'm proud to have horses and everyone can know/smell it lol x  

I always wash my hands from the yard but mainly because of eating. 

If i smelt so bad that i could smell myself - i'm pretty immune to the general horse smell - then i'd make an effort but if i go home from the yard, i have less time for anything else and i lack sleep as it is! x 

General body spray squirt is the best i can do wherever i go after the yard! haha x 

We had a yard meal on Sunday at the local carvery at 9 of us must of made an offputting smell but we stayed in the corner away from the normal B.O, fag stinking, crusty baby sick and over perfumed people! x


----------



## Fii (20 January 2013)

No i dont give a flying fig!
 My car smells of haylage , horse and wet dog, and so do i most of the time!
 i also walk around the shops (local and supermarket) straight from work/horses. It can be really useful in the winter to see which aisles you have been down by the trail of mud! 
  When OH used to work on a dairy farm we used to get a few odd looks as he would have rather a lot of cow muck on him.....but work is work and time is money, and we dont have time to go home shower change just to go to a shop!!
 As an extra note... it just goes to show how used to me the local shop keepers are when they actually comment in a shocked voice " omg you look smart are you going somewhere nice!"


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 January 2013)

9tails said:



			My horse does not smell and therefore nor do I.  :snooty:
		
Click to expand...

All animals smell and if you don't think they do, it's because you smell like them 

After a ten year break I thought horses smelt horrible. Now they don't really smell...! (Cattle and sheep are the same).


----------



## Luci07 (28 January 2013)

Normally I think I get away with it but right now, having had 2 horses in for nearly 2 weeks, they have wrecked their rugs and honk. I absolutely reek after doing them and am currently keeping a clean top to change into if I need to go via the shops on the way home. Both horses now on 4th day of proper work and going out today and in clean rugs so hope normal service will be resumed!


----------



## DragonSlayer (2 February 2013)

We are lucky in that we have two vehicles, the truck for towing and doing all the horse jobs so that that family car stays horse free!


----------



## Alec Swan (2 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			All animals smell and if you don't think they do, it's because you smell like them 

.......
		
Click to expand...

Spot on!  

My OH says that we get some strange and nose twitching looks from some,  when we're shopping.  I'm oblivious to it all,  and do I care?  Do I ***k. 

Alec.


----------

